# 2002 Lemond Victoire 57 cm Titanium frame weight?



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Hoping to get lucky here and find someone that can tell me what this frame weighs. Just the frame without head set, fork etc. Thanks!

Bradley


----------

